# Antibiotic doses and duration? Comments please?



## 16371 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all, I was hoping folks could post and tell me what antibiotics they've taken, at what doses and for how long. I'm particularly interested in rifaximin and if anyone is on a lower daily dose - how much are you taking? Did a GI specialist prescribe it? I'm in the situation of trying to get my doctor to let me try rifaximin - I have done two ten day trials of neomycin, both times it eliminated my symptoms for two months...then they gradually came back. The third time I took it (my physician said he'd let me do it three times a year) it didn't do the trick, it was back to the same old nightmare. To get him to consider rifaximin I'll have to go in there with all the research, and also was hoping to find out what other people have been given for treatment. It's very hard to get doctors to consider allowing an antibiotic on a daily dose (I can't take e-mycin), and when I saw some were on daily rifaximin it gave me 'the hopes..." How'd you ever get someone to do it? Here in Montana no one has a clue or is up to snuff on this. So it's all patient driven, and that means being armed to the teeth....thanks.


----------

